# 5 month old chi coughing



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

Been 4 days and brought him to the vet to rule out collapsed trachea. She said must be a cold.
Any thoughts?
https://youtu.be/diMFsSuulC4


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My dog does that, but she is 10 years. She has congestive heart failure, where the heart is pressing up against the trachea. She started 2.6 years ago, and is going to the end soon, I fear. She is on 3 medicines for the heart.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

He runs and plays for long periods without any coughing and then as he's resting he'll cough a bit.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

It's a dry cough with no fluids coming out.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably just an irritated trachea.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

kennel cough? Reverse sneezing?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Both mine do this. Reverse sneezing in Jazz's case, Reverse sneezing exacerbated by allergies in Tango's case. They're 7 and 9, both have been to the Vet's for the coughing, and in Tango's case I've spent a small fortune on various medications to deal with the allergies, to no avail. My Vet finally told me (jokingly) to move to Alaska!


----------

